# Happy halloween to all the cabers !



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 31, 2015)

happy halloween to all the cabers ,have a safe and scary halloween!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

Boo !


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 31, 2015)

Awesome collection of pumpkins...Coolness carving.....


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

*Mike and Jerry*

Happy halloween everyone!!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2015)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Awesome collection of pumpkins...Coolness carving.....




I'm not that talented - just found 'em on the web.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2015)

We love Halloween! Just gettin going on the scary food and carving pumpkins. Our Halloween parade is 95 years old this year :eek:
Darcie & Nick


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;-TdDYcrPtJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TdDYcrPtJs&amp;sns=fb[/video]


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 31, 2015)

That is some fun food you have there , and nice pic's. The weather out here is lots of rain and wind for today so no riding. Boo.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> We love Halloween! Just gettin going on the scary food and carving pumpkins. Our Haloween parade is 95 years old this year :eek:
> Darcie & Nick
> View attachment 247184View attachment 247186View attachment 247187




Hey guys, that's what were doing for tonight also, rockin the pigs in a blanket!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

Gotta show the wife Darcie and Nick's treats. Really great looking.  We should be able to give " double thumbs up " for the treats!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween from Booricycle......


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)

*Happy Halloween !!*


........ patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Happy Halloween !!*
> 
> 
> ........ patric




Wow Patric, and we thought today's costumes were scary!! CREEPY!!

Darcie


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy halloweenio!!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## mickeyc (Oct 31, 2015)

Love the MUMMY dogs!!

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2015)

The Bridget Bardot transformation is pretty scary, but I'll bet she's more interesting to hang out with now than she was then. Except of course in the carnal knowledge department.
 Happy Halloween everybody!
 Mooooooahhhhhh!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yikes!  Thanks in advance for the nightmares...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 31, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Wow Patric, and we thought today's costumes were scary!! CREEPY!!
> 
> Darcie




>>>DITTO!!!!!!! WOW! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

Is that Bridgit?????


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

"Looky what that old lady on the corner put in my trick or treat bag Ma."


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)

*Would somebody please post Youtube Vid ... Winona Ryder .. Jump in the line -- Shake your body in time .. Harry Belafonte Jr.  ?*

*You Will ?!!

OK - I believe you ..............*


Thanks ....

........... patric


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2015)

[video]https://www.google.com/search?q=Winona+Ryder+..+Jump+in+the+line&rlz=1C1SNNT_enUS405US408&oq=Winona+Ryder+..+Jump+in+the+line&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i59&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8[/video]


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)

mickeyc said:


> Love the MUMMY dogs!!
> 
> Mike






*From the Haunted Kitchen of Darcie & Nickinator ......*


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 31, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> [video]https://www.google.com/search?q=Winona+Ryder+..+Jump+in+the+line&rlz=1C1SNNT_enUS405US408&oq=Winona+Ryder+..+Jump+in+the+line&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i59&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8[/video]





*Thank You - Dean .... Love That Melody!! *


....................  patric


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 31, 2015)

*Stash*

Stash


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 31, 2015)

*Nice n creepy...*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=bYU3j-22360


----------



## the tinker (Oct 31, 2015)

A crazier than normal day here at the tinkers.......Mike and Jerry fighting over the candy...

Halloween sure is fun!!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Halloween


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 31, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;2tRXG8DFy5k]https://youtu.be/2tRXG8DFy5k[/video]


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 31, 2015)

catfish said:


> View attachment 247313




Yep, that's creepy all right!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)

I can't wait to make kids cry tonight!  muhahahaha......


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy halloween


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 31, 2015)

More from the Haunted Kitchen of Darcie and Nickinator-

We've got some Witches Brew (with optional Midori) and a pumpkin puking hummus, guac and black bean salsa...yummy  

Darcie


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2015)

Presentation is everything, I'll go with the witches brew.


----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2015)

Lets see pics after you put on your costume Chris!


----------

